# Forgot my cyclogest :(



## Izzyblue (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi

Am kicking myself. This is my second go at IUI and had donor sperm on Friday afternoon..  Completely and utterly forgot the cyclogest pessary which I was supposed to be one twice a day. 

Have put one in now (Monday nigt) But is that it for my chances?  Don't even want to ring my clinic in the morning to admit it. Some of my google says that some people don't start progesterone til a few days after IUI?

ANY info gratefully received. Surely I can't be the only thick person? 

How long does it generally take before the lining starts breaking down?  I had a good lining of 10 plus just before trigger injection.


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi

As long as you have taken the cyclogest I would say it is fine. If you are feeling uneasy I would call your clinic asap as to call them wont do any harm and will put your mind at ease.

Good luck 
xxxx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

I was never given cyclogest for IUI cycles. Unlike IVf where drugs switch things on/off your body will be producing progesterone naturally. I'm guessing the cyclogest will be to provide extra progesterone. You had brilliant lining thickness and that's not going to deteriorate over 2 days - a normal cycle it takes 2 weeks until lining is shed so it's not going to start breaking down for a good week at least.

Like shoegirl says I'd contact my clinic and speak with nurse as despite advice on here I'm sure you'll still worry. 

I'd be pretty surprised though if it will make any difference that you forgot first few doses as it will just be to boost your levels. It may even be they say to do it from day one purely to get you into the habit. When trying to conceive naturally I was advised to take cyclogest due to very low progesterone levels and history of implantation failure. my protocol was to start a week after ovulation.

Try not to worry. Hoping this blip will be something that makes this cycle a good one for you cos in my experience the smooth cycles never got me a Bfp!!!


----------



## Izzyblue (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you for the reassurance shoe and fifi. 😄

I rang my nurse who, In typical reassuring nurse fashion, said oh well, these things happen - good that you are taking it now, so just keep taking it. Not ideal but better to remember now than next week. Nothing we can do about it so just keep staying stress free. 

I asked if I should go to three times a day - no, as it will get in my system quick enough now I'm taking it. 

Interesting, I was able to do tHe three days without it hardly crossing my mind. Now I'm on cyclogest again, I keep feeling that AF is about to start and constantly aware of evry twinge! I don't think progesterone makes this journey very easy for us 

My googling showed lots of women who were told not to start til day 3 or day 7 so back to my mantra of what will be....will be. (But please let it be 😄 )

 Fifi for your journey


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Glad nurse didn't worry you any further. I'm sure for next 2 weeks you'll be extra aware of when it's time for the daily delight!!!!

Progesterone is rubbish as makes you feel bloated & down. How crazy that now you're on it you've the AF panic. Hopefully you'll remember that it's the cyclogest doing this NOT your body.

Wishing you a speedy and successful 2ww


----------

